# Swedish: how to use SAOB?



## applefarm

I have found that it is so difficult to understand what is written into SAOB.
It has old difficult swedish language which differs from nowadays modern language.
It has weird not-understandable symbols like "†".
It has example sentences from very old time, like 1719.
It has usually so long answer for the word searched and so much possible meanings that it is difficult to understand which ones are correct.
So, do you suggest to use that SAOB at all or not?
Below is an example SAOB output for verb "att bemöta".
Can you guide here in forum which parts of that long text should a learner read to understand what the verb means? For example, should a language learner first understand that there is 7 possible different meanings of the verb? Is the meaning in step "1)" the most widely used meaning/variant of that word nowadays? Should one ignore example sentences which has behind too old datum in brackets? 
Should one first read that line:
_"1) (†) möta l. träffa (ngn l. ngt)."_
Does this line mean that "att bemöta" has a synonym "att träffas"?
And so on. How to read that text below, can you guide?
Thank you.


---

Example verb "att bemöta" in SAOB:

BEMÖTA_bemø⁴t_a, i Sveal. äfv. ⁰³² (bemö'ta BEGÄGNA)]
[BEMÖTA 1]
1) (†) möta l. träffa (ngn l. ngt).
[BEMÖTA 1.a]
a)med personsubj.
[BEMÖTA 1.a.α]
α)
[jfr motsv. anv. i y. fsv. o. mnt.]
med personobj.: möta, träffa samman med; äfv.: mottaga.Oxenst. brefv.5:474 (1628). Danske kongen (är) kallat till Copenhamn igen att bemöta ther några Ambassadeurer ifrån andra länder. _Växiö domk. akt._ 1678, nr 303.Innan för dören af Drabante-Salen bemöttes han (dvs. den persiske ambassadören) utaf Hertigen af Noailles. _Ber. om pers. sändeb. audience 8_ Febr. 1715, s. 3. jfr: Vår kropp bemöter der (_i det nya Jerusalem_) sin fordom trogna siäl. ACHRELIUS Vitt.443 (1690).
[BEMÖTA 1.a.β]
β)med sakobj.: möta, gå till mötes.Bered Ehr på at med et oförskräkt ansigte bemöta Ehr Fars ankomst.BODING Mick.14 (1741).
[BEMÖTA 1.b]
b)med sakligt subj.: stöta på l. möta (hinder, motstånd osv.).Konungens upsåt .. bemötte i början många hinder.TRIEWALD Bij90 (1728).
[BEMÖTA 2]
2) (†) vederfaras, drabba, hända.Dhet straff som kunde dhem bemöta.Växiö domk. akt.1680, nr 347En slijk Händelse har .. bemöth en af Trollarna.Rel. cur.51 (1682). Nog så lärer oss bemöta sukk ok pust.BÖRK Dar.1137(1688). Håller Eder altid mit uppå vägen, så skal intet ondt bemöta Eder. LAGERSTRÖM Bunyan1:64 (1727). HUMBLA Föret._4_. (1740).
[BEMÖTA 3]
3) (†) möta l. göra motstånd mot l. afvärja l. bekämpa (en fiende, ett anfall o. d.).RA1: _400_ (1544). Öfwerheeten hade nogh til at göra at bemöta Röfwarne, som plundrade dhet fattiga flychtande Folcket. _Rel. cur. 162_(1682).Manligen .. bemöta Fienden och biuda honom hurwudet.SCHMEDEMAN Just.9251685; _i fråga om sjöstrid). (Det är nödvändigt, att_) man .. bereder sig til at wid alle påkommande fiendtlige Händelser kunna med Mackt ock Manligheet alt öfwerwåld afwärja och bemöta. STIERNMAN Riksd.1997 (1686). RF1719, § _6_. Ryska flottan (_blef_) af vår så tappert bemött, att vi, efter mer än 10 timmars fäktande, ännu hade segren inne.ADLERBETH Ant.1:181 (c. 1792); jfr *6.* jfr: (_Heimer_) sprang up på Muren, men blef med en Sten så bemött för bröstet, at han föll åter nid på Jorden. MÖRK Ad.2:246 (1744); jfr *1.* – i bild. Sså bör man dödsens vdd med trones sköld bemöta.KOLMODIN Qv.-sp.1:676 (1732). – mer l. mindre oeg.: bekämpa, motverka. Hwilke onde (_dvs. hvilket onda_) wij (_biskopar_) alle icke så förmågom bemöte eller mootstandt göre, som wij gerne wille. G.I:s reg.7:544 (1531). När boskapen i sommarhetan dricker i hast af elakt vatten, skämmes han lätteligen til lungan och lefren, och kan framdeles dö ther af. Til at bemöta thetta, är nyttigt .. at gifva boskapen in .. sådet af kokad lungeört.BROOCMAN Hush.3:15 (1736). Alla stora kriser i arbetets historia .. hafva lössläppt en mängd sådana faror, under det på samma gång nya krafter, att bemöta dessa faror, äfven blirvit frigjorda.GEIJERI. 6:203 (1839).
[BEMÖTA 4]
4)svara på (ngt) l. svara (ngn); besvara; vanl. med obj. som betecknar invändning, anmärkning o. d. l. person som framställt sådan: inlägga gensaga mot, gendrifva; tillbakavisa; (söka) vederlägga.Thet jag .. gogliga .. skal swara vppå, och förmodeligen med skiäl bemöta och förleggia (sdvs. vederlägga) SWEDBERG Schibb.65 (1716). Jag måste först bemöta et inkast, som häremot kan giöras.RYDELIUS Förn.136 (1720,1737) (_Vi_) vilja .. än en gång bemöta den aktade insändare, som i gårdagens nummer af denna tidning hade ordet. CLAËSON2:50 (1858). Öfverexekutor ege, om gäldenärs skriftliga svar dertill föranleder, låta borgenär, innan (lagsöknings-) målet afgöres, få svaret med påminnelser bemöta. SFS1877, nr 31 s. 6. I flera tidningartiklar bemötte jag .. det viktigaste af hvad som i broschyrer eller tidningspressen anfördes (mot representationsförslaget). DE GEER Minnen1:274 (1892). – (†) styrande indirekt anföringssats: anföra emot, svara. När Jagh bemötte honom (_dvs. Stiernhielm, som sagt det vara en lycka att innehafva ett ämbete_), at i en tienst vore ingen Libertet, Svarade han, at det är.. Livertet .., att få uthstå möda och fahra för heeder och ähra. S. COLUMBUS Vitt.254 (c. 1678). Därs.262.
[BEMÖTA 5]
5) (†) vedergälla, besvara; (söka) motsvara; återgälda; vanl. med adverbial till sättet samt med personsubj.; stundom närmande sig *6* _a._ A. WOLLIMHAUS i 2 Saml.1:112 (c. 1669). Sådan högh ähra gunst och benägenheet .. utlofwar hon sig.. med all tacksamheet wilia ihogkomma bemöta och wedergöra. _Ant. saml. 140 (i handl. sannol. fr_. 1684).Bemöta brukas nu i sådan mening, som wedergälla, par pari referre.SPEGEL Gl.306 (1712).Riksens Stånders .. redelige hiertelag skal utaf Hennes Kongl. Maij:t ... med all Kongl. nåd, kärlek och huldhet bemött och ärkiänd blifva.2 RARP*I. 1.*_114_ (1719). En from och rälig man, / Som godt med godt och dygd med dygd bemöta kan.KOLMODIN Qv.-sp.1:76 (1732). Hon .. hastade sig så brådt i vagnen igen, at jag ej fick tid med en bugning at bemöta hennes höflighet.DALIN Arg.2:257 (1734, 1754) Almogen . bemötte illa Gustafs upriktighet.CELSIUS G. I67 (1746, 1792) Gifvaren älske man högst; med tack Hans gåfvo bemöte.NICANDER Minnesann.23 (1769). En illa bemött välgerning.LEHNBERG Pred.1:241 (c. 1800). jfr: Iag (_har_) .. widh hwariehanda tillfälle rundeligare bemött honom (_dvs. kyrkoherden_) för dess (_dvs. hans_) Embetz förättningar ähn dhen förnämbste i församlingen. Växiö domk. akt.1695, nr 424.
[BEMÖTA 6]
6)(på visst sätt) mottaga; uppträda emot; behandla (se d. o. 8; vanl. med adverbial till sättet.
[BEMÖTA 6.a]
a) (numera mindre br.) med sakobj.: mottaga, upptaga; stundom närmande sig *5. *A. WOLLIMHAUS i 2 Saml.1: _117_ (c. 1669). Andre bemötte sådant (tal) med löije.2 RARP2:333 (1723). Den kallsinnighet och den ohörsamhet, hvarmed vi under det förflutna året bemött Din outsägliga godhet.Handb.1811, s. 52. När Guds ord på sådant sätt bemötes, så blifver dess innehåll .. intet annat än en galenskap.THOMANDER Pred.1:262 (1849).Allvarligare togo vi ej saken, / .. och bemötte .. / Er kärlek på dess eget vis – som skämt.HAGBERG Shaksp.6:277 (1849). BESKOW K. XII2:39 (1869).
[BEMÖTA 6.b]
b)med personobj.: uppföra sig l. bete sig mot.Bemöta ngn med utsökt artighet, med likgiltighet, med köld, väl, illa.Hr Landtmarksalken bad, at man måtte med höftighet bemöta hvarannan.2 RARP2:309 (1723).(Jesus) Blir .. med hån och spe af hög och låg bemött.BRENNER Pin. hist. 10 (1727).Amund hade bemött hans Sändebud ganska kallt och icke svarat det ringaste.DALIN Hist.1:649 (1747). Jag .. blef väl bemött allestädes.J. WALLENBERG221 (1771). Växk .. alla Befallande och Lydande, att Christeligen och fridsamt bemöta hvarandra.Handb.1811, s. 45. Som en fader, du bemött mig förr.FRANZÉN Skald.5:252 (1836). Hafva ett lätt, behagligt sätt att bemöta folk.DALIN (1850). Han bemötte henne med utsökt artighet.HEDENSTIERNA Fru W.48 (1890). RYDBERG Vap.279 (1891). – (numera mindre br.) närmande sig bet.: förfara l. gå till väga mot. Eders Kongl. Maij:t täcktes .. befalla, att Cronobetiänterne med en sådan hårdhet eij måge bemöyta Adelens bönder och tårpare. 2 RARPI. 1:158 (1719).
[BEMÖTA 7]
7) (†) bilda motsvarighet till, motsvara; med sakligt subj.Eljest bemötes altid ordet Såsom med Altså: Til exempel: .. Såsom ingen färg är så .. vacker som det allmänna bästa; Altså vil Håkan Egennyttig ingen annan bruka på sina förslager.DALIN Arg.2:198 (1734, 1754) Därs.200. BEMÖTAIGEN. (†)
[BEMÖTA 1]
1)till 4: (be)svara.Hom bemötte honom igen med dhe Orden: när hafwer Monsieur funnit oss wedh ett Skådespeel .. ? _Rel. cur. 178_ (1682).
[BEMÖTA 2]
2)till *5:* vedergälla, återgälda.Emot främmande wisa (inföeingarna i Nya Sverige) .. sig wänlige .. om .. de (dvs. främlingarna) them sådant igen bemöta.HOLM N. Sv.121 (1702).


----------



## Ben Jamin

Everything is much clearer if you know that "†" means "defunct" (completely obsolete). This is, by the way, a common symbol in paper dictionaries'. That's why the examples are so old.
All the meanings were once correct, but now nobody uses these words any longer.
Besides, there must be an introduction in the dictionary with symbols and abbreviations explained.


----------



## applefarm

So, firstly one should ignore those sections:
1) (†), 2) (†), 3) (†), 5) (†), 7) (†).
And following sections are the ones to read first:
4), 6).

Can you guide further, which sections/sentences in steps 4) and 6) gives the answer?

Also, can you define with your own words what that verb means?

I understand that "att bemöta" can mean following:
1) to respond to stmh
2) to react to smth
3) to treat/handle stmh
4) to prove a given statement to be false or erroneous.


----------



## Ben Jamin

applefarm said:


> So, firstly one should ignore those sections:
> 1) (†), 2) (†), 3) (†), 5) (†), 7) (†).
> And following sections are the ones to read first:
> 4), 6).
> 
> Can you guide further, which sections/sentences in steps 4) and 6) gives the answer?
> 
> Also, can you define with your own words what that verb means?
> 
> I understand that "att bemöta" can mean following:
> 1) to respond to stmh
> 2) to react to smth
> 3) to treat/handle stmh
> 4) to prove a given statement to be false or erroneous.


Sorry, I'm not an expert on Swedish language. We must wait for native speakers.


----------



## Segorian

applefarm said:


> So, do you suggest to use that SAOB at all or not?



If I understand you correctly, you are primarily interested in studying modern Swedish. I doubt that you will find SAOB a particularly useful tool for this.

First, SAOB is a *historical dictionary*, and so is not primarily geared toward a description of the modern language. The distributor of the printed version of SAOB puts it like this:

_Svenska Akademiens ordbok, SAOB, is a historical dictionary describing the vocabulary of written standard Swedish from 1521 to the present day.

SAOB is ideal for anybody with a general interest in words and language. The dictionary is also addressed to linguists and authors of other dictionaries, as well as to historians, genealogists, and others that may want assistance in reading primarily older texts. So far (2012), 36 volumes from ”A” to ”UTSUDDA” have been published. Many libraries hold the dictionary in their reference section._​
The points to be retained here is that SAOB is for those “with a general interest in words and language” and that it “is also addressed to” people wanting to read “*primarily older texts*” (my boldface).

Second, the older volumes of the dictionary were published a long time ago (and have not been updated) and consequently do not necessarily reflect modern usage even for those uses of words which were not considered obsolete when the volumes in question were written. For example, the word you refer to, _bemöta_, is treated in the volume printed in 1903.

Third, the online text of SAOB has not been proofread (at least not to any acceptable standard) and therefore still contains errors. The people behind the SAOB are apparently working on a new and reliable web version.


----------



## Xeniaxyz

I use SAOL.se when needed. SAOL and SAOB are uppdated every year and old words that aren't in use any longer are removed.
SAOL.se is the internet version OF SAOB.
Please remember that within law and formal language the use of old language and expressions are common.

When it comes to the word 'bemöta' it is a formal word mening 'to respond to something'. You would 'bemöta' critisism, or a suggestion for instance (where you are not of the same idea as your counter part.
It is more common to find the Word in written text but it could also be used when talking, though you are a bit formal then.
ps. due to autocorrect it is very easy for "misspelled words" to appear. Sorry about that! Get so tired.... Will install English keyboard too....


----------



## DerFrosch

Xeniaxyz said:


> SAOL and SAOB are uppdated every year and old words that aren't in use any longer are removed.
> SAOL.se is the internet version OF SAOB.



Sorry, but that's just plain wrong. They are of course both published by the Swedish academy (_SA_), but they're very much two different entities. _OB _stands for _ordbok_, _OL _for _ordlista_. Both works have a long history and obviously exist in printed form.


Xeniaxyz said:


> SAOL and SAOB are uppdated every year and old words that aren't in use any longer are removed.



That is true for SAOL, but definitely not for SAOB - on the contrary: Like Segorian pointed out, SAOB is a historical dictionary.

The web versions for SAOL and SAOB are both lagging behind their respective print versions. The SAOL found online is from 2013, and the web version of SAOB only goes as far as the word _tövla_, whereas the print version has reached _vedersyn _(they still haven't made it through the whole alphabet...).

By the way, I wouldn't necessarily call _bemöta "_formal". I consider it to be neutral in style.


----------



## applefarm

Seems like those bold words define what the verb "att bemöta" can mean:



applefarm said:


> 4)svara på (ngt) l. svara (ngn); *besvara*; vanl. med obj. som betecknar invändning, anmärkning o. d. l. person som framställt sådan: inlägga gensaga mot, gendrifva; *tillbakavisa*; (söka) *vederlägga*.
> 6)(på visst sätt) mottaga; uppträda emot; *behandla *(se d. o. 8; vanl. med adverbial till sättet.



To sum up, all those possible meanings mean reaction, how one reacts to smth.
Mostly the reaction is responding with answer (besvara). Can be a special answer where answer tries to proov a statement given earlier was not correct (tillbakavisa, vederlägga).
Sometimes the reaction is just a special treating to some thing (behandla), like how to react when one deals with hyperactive kids, how to handle them with special methodics.

But i must say it is quite difficult to work with that SAOB.
I plan to avoid SAOB next and use Folkets dictionary instead and Korp sample sentence database and other such better things.
The SAOB is for language teachers and researchers.


----------



## AutumnOwl

If you want a modern Swedish dictionary, either online or buy a copy, there is Norstedts Svenska Ordbok, http://www.ord.se/oversattning/svenska/ I think that it's the best contemporary Swedish dictionary there is today.


----------



## applefarm

AutumnOwl said:


> Norstedts Svenska Ordbok, http://www.ord.se/oversattning/svenska/


Norstedts dictionary seems to be quite nice too. But the Folkets dictionary has more helpful information, like how the verb is put in past tense (bemötte, bemött) and how it should be pronounced.


Norstedts dictionary:
http://www.ord.se/oversattning/engelska/?s=bemöta&l=SVEENG


> *bemöta *
> *transitivt verb*
> 1
> *behandla - treat; motta - receive*
> 2
> *besvara - answer, meet; vederlägga - refute*
> 
> *Fraser från andra ställen i ordboken*
> _bemöta ngn med välvilja - _treat sb kindly
> _bemöta invändningen punkt för punkt_…point by point



Folkets Lexicon:
http://folkets-lexikon.csc.kth.se/folkets/#lookup&bemöta&0


> *bemöta* verb,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *refute*, *receive*, *answer*, *meet*, *treat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grammatikkommentar: A & x (+ SÄTT); A & B + SÄTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uttal: [bem'ö:ter]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se Saldo: associationer böjningar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Böjningar: bemötte, bemött, bemöt, bemöta, bemöter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definition: ge svar på; möta, ta emot, behandla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exempel: statsministern bemötte kritiken i en lång artikel (the Prime Minister rebuffed his critics in a long newspaper article),
> han blev välvilligt bemött (he was received with kindness)



Both dictionaries don't mention that the verb's meaning can be "to respond".
That i don't understand. Because if one reacts to a critique, then this kind of reaction/answer is called in English "responding to smth". So i don't understand why the upper dictionary entries don't have "to respond" as one possible definition of "att bemöta".


----------



## applefarm

Also can you explain what is difference in those versions of "to respond to critique":

Besvara kritik
Svara på kritik
*Bemöta kritik*
Respondera på kritik
Reagera på kritik

How the "*Bemöta kritik*" differs from others?

thanks.


----------



## AutumnOwl

applefarm said:


> Norstedts dictionary seems to be quite nice too. But the Folkets dictionary has more helpful information, like how the verb is put in past tense (bemötte, bemött) and how it should be pronounced.


There is a difference between them:


> Norstedts svenska ordbok har utarbetats av Språkdata vid Institutionen för svenska språket (Göteborgs universitet) under ledning av professor Sture Allén och docent Sven-Göran Malmgren, i samarbete med förlaget.


Folkets lexikon:


> Lexikonet bygger ursprungligen på Lexins svensk-engelska och engelsk-svenska lexikon som tidigare getts ut av Språkrådet. Språkrådet har fortfarande hand om Lexin men har valt att inte längre tillgängliggöra svensk-engelska Lexin. Som ersättning har Viggo Kann och Joachim Hollman på Algoritmica HB utvecklat *Folkets engelsk-svenska lexikon* inom tre projekt stödda av Internetfonden, .SE, Stiftelsen för Internetinfrastruktur. Nu är projekten slut och Folkets lexikon utveckas bara till innehållet av Folket.





> Tjänsten Folkets lexikon har ingen redaktion utan är gjord för att vara självgående.


The question is what kind of linguistic control there is in Folkets lexikon?

You have looked up the word _bemöta _in the Swedish-English version of Norstedts ordbok, there is also a Swedish-Swedish variant, similar to how SAOB works, but contemporary, have you checked it?

I would say the best translation would be:
_Bemöta_ - rebut:


> re•but _/rɪˈbʌt/_  v. [~ + object],*-but•ted, -but•ting.*
> 
> to provide some evidence or an argument that opposes another argument or statement or shows that it is not correct or not to be believed.


from Wordreference dictionary


----------

